# Help Me Assemble Pc For  1000£



## MR.MOUSTACHE (Mar 4, 2008)

HI  GUYS AM PLANNING  TO ASSEMBLE  A  NEW  COMP  FOR  MY  SELF......  WITH  A  VERY  GOOD  BUDGET  FROM MY  SIS  ~~ 1000£ WHICH  IS  AT  MY ACCOUNT  NOW  WAITING  FOR  U  GUYS  TO  HELP ME OUT  TO  BUY .

I need a lot of firepower here, so yeah...

At LEAST 2-3gb ram, A good motherboard, VERY good GFX card, and a great processor with a lot of ghz =)

Yeah, I know I sound nooby about this, but truely, I have no clue.... Anymore xD. PLZ


----------



## MR.MOUSTACHE (Mar 5, 2008)

come on man  ....  plz  suggest  something  am  waiting  for u  guys  to  get  my  system  assembled


----------



## desiibond (Mar 5, 2008)

wait for the Intel's Wolfdale processor line up to come into market and AMD's 780G chipset to come into the market. Better wait or else you will definitely regret. Lot of new chipsets and processor are gonna hit the market that mark the end of current cores.

eg: Nvidia's 8xxx series chipsets
      Intels Wolfdale and Yorkfiled core processors (even the dual core proccy's crush AMD's Phenom quad core proccy's)
     AMD's 790G based motherboards (cost 80 euro) that crushes any of the Intel's and nvidia's chipsets. (*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=81864)


----------



## gowtham (Mar 5, 2008)

man, with that kind of budget, i seriuosly suggest u to wait for some more time for the new procs to come out!


----------



## ajayashish (Mar 5, 2008)

Does this hardware war ever end... we can wait for 2-3 months... but then another news comes of a new hardware.... a new machine is old enough in just 7 days time now a days


----------



## acewin (Mar 7, 2008)

ajayashish said:


> Does this hardware war ever end... we can wait for 2-3 months... but then another news comes of a new hardware.... a new machine is old enough in just 7 days time now a days



Naah it never ends, but when you are going to invest 1000 pounds then sure wait at this time, this is the time for new releases I mean March-April. Though there are processors and MOBOs which will last very long. But thinking of graphic cards you need to check things up.


----------



## desiibond (Mar 7, 2008)

ajayashish said:


> Does this hardware war ever end... we can wait for 2-3 months... but then another news comes of a new hardware.... a new machine is old enough in just 7 days time now a days


 
Yes. I know that you get new product every 2-3 months. 

But the new architecture from Intel is totally new architecture, moving ahead from Core Microarchitecture. These are the times that you would just have to wait. Move to 45nm fabrication, smaller chipsize, lower power consumption, huge increase in performance. I am waiting.

I have a 2yr old Athlon PC and am thinking of getting new one. But after seeing the benchmarks in all the tech sites, I am going to wait even for a month to get hands on Intel wolfdale/yorkfiled core based processors.

If I have to get AMD PC, I will wait till 780G to come out to India coz that looks amazingly fast and believe me, those who get new pc now will certainly regret coz this new mobo will be priced around 5k.

For graphics card, as nVidia 9* series is coming out, there will be a definite price drop of 8800GT in coming month.

now, don't you think it's worth the wait?


----------



## MR.MOUSTACHE (Mar 12, 2008)

am waiting  for  few  months  ....  for  the  new  processor  to  be  released .......  and i  get  intresr  from  the  bank  too   thanks  guys


----------



## vish786 (Mar 12, 2008)

MR.MOUSTACHE said:


> am waiting  for  few  months  ....  for  the  new  processor  to  be  released...



with hardware/electonic products this is never ending , it goes on & on.. after you buy it another new product is released & whine _"Alas, I should have waited a little more "._


----------



## parthbarot (Mar 13, 2008)

ok take this.

*HDD*: western digital/seagate 250/320/400/500/1000 GB 16MB buffered sata2
*Processor*: AMD 5xxx+ X2 series (dual core) / Intel core 2 duo --> both around 2.6 to 3 GHz. (mine is AMD 5200+ x2 dual core 2.7 Ghz) {Quod processor from intel is also available now but i don't know much abt that}

*Motherboard*: MSI K9AGM3 or upper (which is graphics series, on board tv-out port,HDMI port,DVI port,firewire port,7.1 surround sound support,LAN port)

*RAM*: DDR2 800MHz 2GB/4GB ram

anything else remaining?
you can have 5.1 surround sound speakers from any good company + you must get TV capture/tuner card from pinnacle/winDVI/hoppage series +  tv-out socket for MSI MB.

also get one wireless headphones.+ DVD writer from LG.


Paarth.


----------

